#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Problema com CPE Intelbras WOG 212

## edilsonmsf

Pessoal, estou com um problema com um equipamento, esses dias resolvi comprar uma CPE Intelbras WOG 212, por ser bem prática e compacta, porém me arrependi. Sua interface é bem simples e de fácil configuração, mas não sei oque acontece porque não consigo conectar no meu ap nem a pau. A casa do cliente fica a no máximo 2 km de minha torre sem nenhuma barreira física entre elas, fui em alinhamento de antena e não passa de 50%. Uso em minha torre painéis setoriais aquarios com uma rb 433ah. Se alguém já teve algum problema semelhante com esse equipamento por favor me dê alguma dica, pois já estou com vontade de jogar ele no lixo.
Obrigado a todos desde já.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Vixe chega dar calafrios falar deste equipamento Intelbras Wog 2012, alem de ser caro não cumpre o que promete.

Melhor comprar o Nano Loco M2
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=163282

----------


## rubem

Não tem obstaculo quer dizer visada limpa e uma area razoavel da zona de fresnel?

Temos problemas com ela a mais de 1,5Km se não tiver muita zona de fresnel limpa, se só "tiver visada" recomendo modelo com antena yagi. Tem que subir o acktime pra 80 ou 90 (No ajuste de distancia), verificar se a antena está na vertical ou horizontal (Uso a original, TPlink, não a copia da intelbras, nele se chama antenna settings) ou veja se alguem não alterou pra antena externa (SMA)... e se ainda assim não conectar leve pra debaixo da setorial e teste configar lá, normalmente o problema não é não conectar, e sim conectar mas a conexão ser bem ruim (Quando é falta de zona de fresnel ou de visada).

(2Km sem zona de fresnel decente nada com 12dB vai bem, nem NS faz milagre. No seu caso se não conecta parece problema de configuração, e não deficiencia do equipamento)

Digo pra configurar perto da torre pra verificar o equipamento, possibilidade de defeito sempre existe, os que usamos só deram problemas na parte da alimentação e lan, mas... não custa nada testar isso.



Ah, e nível de sinal em 50% é suficiente pra CCQ em 90% com 1,5Km, usei meio ano assim, uns 40% da zona de fresnel limpa, nível de sinal baixo, mas CCQ otimo, ping a -l 1472 a 2ms da rb, navegação 100%... nível de sinal só é parametro quando você tem o nível de ruído e cia, nessa distancia geralmente a zona de fresnel é mais importante que o nível de sinal, tem ptp de 20 ou 30Mbps com sinal a -80dB, com SNR de 15dBi...

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos... eu tenho algumas unidades, tanto tp-link quanto intelbras, e posso afirmar são aparelhos de muito boa qualidade... entretanto, eu não me arriscaria a instalar em um cliente a mais 1km... E isso com visada limpa.

Uso antena omni e o meu cliente mais distante usando essa cpe fica a pouco mais de 800 metros...

Abraço.

Ps: se realmente não quiser mais utilizar essa cpe e tiver interesse em vendê-la, entre contato.

----------


## angelangra

> Pessoal, estou com um problema com um equipamento, esses dias resolvi comprar uma CPE Intelbras WOG 212, por ser bem prática e compacta, porém me arrependi. Sua interface é bem simples e de fácil configuração, mas não sei oque acontece porque não consigo conectar no meu ap nem a pau. A casa do cliente fica a no máximo 2 km de minha torre sem nenhuma barreira física entre elas, fui em alinhamento de antena e não passa de 50%. Uso em minha torre painéis setoriais aquarios com uma rb 433ah. Se alguém já teve algum problema semelhante com esse equipamento por favor me dê alguma dica, pois já estou com vontade de jogar ele no lixo.
> Obrigado a todos desde já.



Caro amigo comigo ocorreu de não conectar nem a pau questão de Criptografia. Caso você esteja usando criptografia na sua RB verifique ser lá esta modo aberto ou compartilhada. Exemplo: caso esteja em aberto vá na opção de segurança do WOG 212 e tire o modo automático e coloque aberto. Assim vai conectar, o WOG tem essa falha. Espero que tenha resolvido seu problema.

----------


## eltongomes

> Pessoal, estou com um problema com um equipamento, esses dias resolvi comprar uma CPE Intelbras WOG 212, por ser bem prática e compacta, porém me arrependi. Sua interface é bem simples e de fácil configuração, mas não sei oque acontece porque não consigo conectar no meu ap nem a pau. A casa do cliente fica a no máximo 2 km de minha torre sem nenhuma barreira física entre elas, fui em alinhamento de antena e não passa de 50%. Uso em minha torre painéis setoriais aquarios com uma rb 433ah. Se alguém já teve algum problema semelhante com esse equipamento por favor me dê alguma dica, pois já estou com vontade de jogar ele no lixo.
> Obrigado a todos desde já.


Caro Colega Edilson, tive problemas com essa CPE WOG212 da Intelbras, pois forneço internet com alguns clientes, cheguei ate ficar um bom tempo sem fornecer por causa desse equipamento, porém, houve um dia que resolvi pegar essa CPE e colocar ela pra funcionar, claro que tive minhas dores de cabeça, mas nada como errar para aprender, agora ela funciona 100% e sem erros algum, os clientes estão satisfeitos, caso o colega queira uma ajuda, estamos ai pra lhe ajudar, só add o msn para tirar as dúvidas. Abraço!!!

----------


## JonasMT

Ja cheguei a ter quase 30 delas na minha rede, funcionao e funcionao muito bem.

Se for pra trabalhar em mo B a nano loco nao chega nem proximo, mas como ja citado acima o maximo que instalei foi 1.5km

Acima disso nao recomendo

----------


## edilsonmsf

Caro colegas do Under-Linux.
Primeiramente obrigado pela atenção de vcs, vou seguir o conselho do amigo Elton Gomes, trocar o firmwere da CPE e testar novamente. Hoje pela manhã tive a certeza que o problema não é mesmo do aparelho e sim de configuração, pois fiz testes com o aparelho embaixo da torre como sugeriu o amigo Rubem e funcionou normal e sem lentidão, além disso verifiquei também a questão da zona de fresnel como sugerido, que como a visada, está normal, sem barreiras. Outra coisa que queria retificar e com relação a distancia da antena que é de apenas de 0,74km, e não de 2 km como havia dito anteriormente, verifiquei isso com o google earth.
Vou fazer novos testes hoje a tarde com o firmwere mais atual e assim que testar aviso aqui a vocês.
Mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda, e se alguém mais tiver alguma dica pode postar.

----------


## Duarter

Olá,
Boa noite! O wog 212 é uma das melhores Cpe que trabalho.

- Você tem que atualizar o firmeware do equipamento.
- desabilitar o protocolo proprietário se o aquário tiver
-ver nível de sinal do equipamento tem que esta entre -40 e -60.

obrigado pela atenção!!!

- - - Atualizado - - -

Olá,
Boa noite! O wog 212 é uma das melhores Cpe que trabalho.

- Você tem que atualizar o firmeware do equipamento.
- desabilitar o protocolo proprietário se o aquário tiver
-ver nível de sinal do equipamento tem que esta entre -40 e -60.

obrigado pela atenção!!!

- - - Atualizado - - -

Olá,
Boa noite! O wog 212 é uma das melhores Cpe que trabalho.

- Você tem que atualizar o firmeware do equipamento.
- desabilitar o protocolo proprietário se o aquário tiver
-ver nível de sinal do equipamento tem que esta entre -40 e -60.

obrigado pela atenção!!!

----------


## armc_2003

Quando alguém me mostra uma dessa eu digo: "CHUTA QUE É MACUMBÁ!!!!"

BOMBA!!! QUALQUER COISA É MELHOR QUE ISSO....

----------


## latelecom

Ótimo para micro células. Maior durabilidade e estabilidade, tenho umas 20 rodando a mais de 1 ano e não me dão problema.

J.C.

----------


## latelecom

Já conhecia e utilizava o WOG 212, mas quando testei o APC 2S-14 e o APC 2S-20 percebi que redes 2.4 poderiam render mais. Comprei duas unidades de cada, paguei R$ 149,50 nos APC 2S-14 e R$ 161,00 nos APC 2S-20 e hoje já estou com mais de 40 em minha rede 2.4. Preço bom e desempenho ótimo, tudo que nós precisamos!!!
Tive um pouco de dificuldade para configurar no início, mas o suporte da Intelbras me ajudou nos detalhes.

J.C.

----------


## JonasMT

> Já conhecia e utilizava o WOG 212, mas quando testei o APC 2S-14 e o APC 2S-20 percebi que redes 2.4 poderiam render mais. Comprei duas unidades de cada, paguei R$ 149,50 nos APC 2S-14 e R$ 161,00 nos APC 2S-20 e hoje já estou com mais de 40 em minha rede 2.4. Preço bom e desempenho ótimo, tudo que nós precisamos!!!
> Tive um pouco de dificuldade para configurar no início, mas o suporte da Intelbras me ajudou nos detalhes.
> 
> J.C.


Rapa aonde esse valor? o.O Pois o minimo que consegui apc 2s-14 foi 230,00 ai nem animei em comprar

----------


## berimbau

Eu comprei 20 unidades para testar e coloquei na rede em pppoe. Estou tendo um dor de cabeça enorme!!! Eles ficam conectando e desconectando o tempo inteiro. Sinal perfeito! CCQ% alto e banda enorme. Não consigo entender! Todos os outros equipamentos da rede em pppoe não caiem (NANO, OIW, WISPBOX E AQUARIO). Já esse estou tendo uma dor de cabeça grande. Alguém tem alguma dica? Já falei com o pessoal da Intelbras, mas eles pensam que agente é cabaço. Se até a semana que vem não tiver solução, vou arrancar tudo e devolver. 

Não é a parte wireless, pois ele se mantem conectado por 8 horas sem problemas. O pppoe não passa de 3 minutos.. Geralmente 1 minuto e reconecta. MTU igual do servidor e alterei o modo de discagem demanda ou automática. Nada resolve! Já estou puto com isso. 

Ajuda ai!!!! Abraço

----------


## JonasMT

eu achei o firmware da intelbras bem lixo, uso o da tplink mesmo, caso queira lhe envio um backup de um dos meus e vc testa. Pessoal passa semana conectado aqui sem problema algum  :Wink:

----------


## rubem

Detalhe bobo, MTU da CPE nao devia ser o mesmo da torre, e sim mais baixo (28 bits a menos sem encriptaçao, quantos mesmo com encriptaçao?). E o ack time também é sensivel nele, se exagero com valores altos ele perde alguns pacotes e cai o pppoe as vezes.

----------


## armc_2003

> Eu comprei 20 unidades para testar e coloquei na rede em pppoe. Estou tendo um dor de cabeça enorme!!! Eles ficam conectando e desconectando o tempo inteiro. Sinal perfeito! CCQ% alto e banda enorme. Não consigo entender! Todos os outros equipamentos da rede em pppoe não caiem (NANO, OIW, WISPBOX E AQUARIO). Já esse estou tendo uma dor de cabeça grande. Alguém tem alguma dica? Já falei com o pessoal da Intelbras, mas eles pensam que agente é cabaço. Se até a semana que vem não tiver solução, vou arrancar tudo e devolver. 
> 
> Não é a parte wireless, pois ele se mantem conectado por 8 horas sem problemas. O pppoe não passa de 3 minutos.. Geralmente 1 minuto e reconecta. MTU igual do servidor e alterei o modo de discagem demanda ou automática. Nada resolve! Já estou puto com isso. 
> 
> Ajuda ai!!!! Abraço


A solução pra mim foi: esquecer que essa coisa existe e amargar o prejuízo.


_________
André

----------


## berimbau

Valeu pessoal pelas respostas! É triste saber não temos respaldo da empresa pra um problema desses. Olhe que já tentei muito por telefone e chat. Grande Jonas! É só up via TFTP o novo firmware? Se puder amigo, me envie o firmware com o procedimento de mudança. lele_1997 @ yahoo.com coloque o Assunto Firmware!! 

Obrigado. 




> eu achei o firmware da intelbras bem lixo, uso o da tplink mesmo, caso queira lhe envio um backup de um dos meus e vc testa. Pessoal passa semana conectado aqui sem problema algum

----------


## JonasMT

> Valeu pessoal pelas respostas! É triste saber não temos respaldo da empresa pra um problema desses. Olhe que já tentei muito por telefone e chat. Grande Jonas! É só up via TFTP o novo firmware? Se puder amigo, me envie o firmware com o procedimento de mudança. lele_1997 @ yahoo.com coloque o Assunto Firmware!! 
> 
> Obrigado.


Eu sempre mudei via http mesmo  :Wink: 

Estou enviando no seu email link para download direto do site da tplink e um backup da configuraçao que uso em cliente

----------


## berimbau

> Eu sempre mudei via http mesmo 
> 
> Estou enviando no seu email link para download direto do site da tplink e um backup da configuraçao que uso em cliente



Valeu amigo!

----------


## edilsonmsf

Grande *JonasMT,* se possível me manda o firmwere original e também seu backup, ainda estou quebrando cabeça e perdendo tempo aqui com essa cpe. 
[email protected]
Grande abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> Grande *JonasMT,* se possível me manda o firmwere original e também seu backup, ainda estou quebrando cabeça e perdendo tempo aqui com essa cpe. 
> [email protected]
> Grande abraço.



Ta no seu email

----------


## EribertoTorres

Depois dos comentários do Jonas eu passei a ver esse cpe com mais carinho. É o mesmo cpe que o Tp-Link TL-WA5210G, só que com a marca da Intelbras (e já vi mais empresas com esse cpe em regime OEM). O software da Tp-Link é uma caquinha, e demora em conectar, uma vez conectado, esquece. A minha já tem 10 meses instalada e firme e forte. As quedas de conexao que tenho nao sao culpa da cpe e sim da instalacao (minha torre e no cliente no geral).

Falta ter um firmware mais ágil para essa cpe (tipo um Airos) ai ela rende legal.

----------


## JonasMT

> Depois dos comentários do Jonas eu passei a ver esse cpe com mais carinho. É o mesmo cpe que o Tp-Link TL-WA5210G, só que com a marca da Intelbras (e já vi mais empresas com esse cpe em regime OEM). O software da Tp-Link é uma caquinha, e demora em conectar, uma vez conectado, esquece. A minha já tem 10 meses instalada e firme e forte. As quedas de conexao que tenho nao sao culpa da cpe e sim da instalacao (minha torre e no cliente no geral).
> 
> Falta ter um firmware mais ágil para essa cpe (tipo um Airos) ai ela rende legal.


Uma pena nao aceitar ddwrt, estou usando na irma mais nova dela em 5.8. 

Posso afirmar viro outra cpe, achei muito superior as clone ubnt e wom da intelbras.

Nao é nenhuma nano mas pelo CxB otimo.

----------


## rubem

Agora não tenho nenhuma TL-WA5210G por aqui pra procurar (Todas estão em clientes, nada a reclamar), mas lembro de ver alguns post no OpenWRT (Que prefiro muito mais ao DDWRT) sobre uso nele, com cabo JTag.

Alias... em TPlink geralmente só tenho sucesso com OpenWRT, as vezes uso imagem errada e depois só acesso via jtag, mas é sempre resolvível. Não sou muito fã do DD-WRT, parece que só roda em hardware caro ou inexistente no brasil.

----------


## EribertoTorres

Por hora tem um grupo russo que libera uma ativacao por e-mail por dia (vi no fórum do open-wrt), e o Sash (criador do DD-WRT) disse que descobriu um hack para instalar o Airos no 5210G, e assim libera a instalacao de algum dos WRT.

Vejam mais ai se entendi bem:

https://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=26261

----------


## edilsonmsf

Obrigado a todos pela atenção sobre o assunto, me interesso bastante nos firmwere's citados pelo *EribertoTorres* e pelo *rubem* entretanto não tenho muita disposição para buscar e testar o firmwere na CPE. Se algum de vcs obtiver sucesso me avisa, ai testo nas minhas.

----------


## RCINFONET

> Ótimo para micro células. Maior durabilidade e estabilidade, tenho umas 20 rodando a mais de 1 ano e não me dão problema.
> 
> J.C.


Amigo, poderia me dar umas dicas, estou tendo problemas pra ajustar o ack dela,,,perto fica ótimo, mas longe muita lentidao. me add no msn se possí[email protected]

Grato!!

----------


## JonasMT

ja lhe adianto que acima de 1.5km a lactencia vai subindo ao ponto de 2km ficar sem condiçao de uso

----------


## joana34

> eu achei o firmware da intelbras bem lixo, uso o da tplink mesmo, caso queira lhe envio um backup de um dos meus e vc testa. Pessoal passa semana conectado aqui sem problema algum


Boa tarde a todos aqui de Portugal.

JonasMT minha duvida é o seguinte eu tenho o TP-link TL-WA5210G e atualizei para o ultimo firmware do wog212 v1.03 por curiosidade.
Agora quero voltar a fazer o update para o ultimo firmwere original do TP-link TL-WA5210G e não consigo porque diz que a versão do firmware é invalida.

Como você consegue introduzir o firmwere original do TP-link TL-WA5210G no WOG212?

Talvez como você faz eu volte a ter o firmware original no Tplink.

Obrigada a todos.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos do fórum... na parte de configuração da distância no WOG 212, a melhor opção é deixar em "Automático" ou setar manualmente a distância do cliente até o AP?

Quando a "Opção de Ajuste" está em "Manual", ao lado do ítem "Distância", aparece o nº 4 no campo e ao lado aparece tb escrito: (0-105.1km), conforme mostra a figura.

Como o cliente está a menos de 500 metros, tentei colocar um valor de 0,5 km, mas apareceu uma mensagem dizendo q o valor era inválido. Pelo q parece, 1 km deve
ser o valor mínimo de distância.

Alguém pode confirmar isso?

Abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Obrigado por responder, Arthur... então se o cliente estiver, por exemplo, a 300 metros, posso colocar o valor 1 na distância para garantir mais estabilidade?

Abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Muito obrigado pela força, amigo.

Abraço.

----------


## rubem

Mas você trabalha com qual ack time na torre? Deixa automatico também?
Pra mim que esses ack timeouts automaticos é que impedem de ter 10 ou 15 simultaneos numas placas. Eu fixo em 90uS.

Bom, tentou colocar 0,5 e 0.5?
Se tem 0.5Km de distancia eu colocaria 0.7, a recomendação é colocar 10% a mais, mas zona de fresnel muito osbstruído sempre nos obriga a aumentar o ack ainda mais, por isso uso 90 pra todo mundo.

Acho que tem um calculo pra otimizar isso, mas teria que ser configurado nas 2 pontas, então só serve pra PTP.
Deve ter aqui:
http://www.air-stream.org/technical/...distance-links

----------


## ronei10

Interessante, antes de migrar minha rede para 5.8, eu comprei estes equipamentos, e ainda tenho em produção até hoje. distancia até 1,5km, visada, alguns com fresnel 20 a 30% comprometidos rodando plano de 1 a 2 megas sem problemas, é só alegria (tanto que tive pena de tirar). Deixo as configurações em automático e no POP uso Bullet.

----------


## marcelomg

Essa CPE é um lixo, mente sinal, trava a toda hora, e diversos outros problemas, pode por firmware atualizado, da TPLink, fora a incompatibilidade com a linha UBNT.
Tenho varias aqui, nem tento instalar mais pra não correr o risco de perder cliente.
Da Intelbras, o único produto que não presta que ja usei, já a linha da Deliberant, show!!

----------


## Poemander

Atualizei uma unidade da WOG 212 com o firmware v 1.03, que é o mais recente, e fiquei espantado com a velocidade de carregamento.

Em menos de 10 segundos a wog fica totalmente funcional com seu firmware carregado e com uma estabilidade excelente, bem maior do que com as versões anteriores.

Parece que até a sensibilidade do aparelho aumentou. Vale a pena conferir.

Também troquei o firmware de uma cpe TL 5210G da TP-Link pelo da WOG 212 e está funcionando perfeitamente... muito melhor do que com o firmware original que tantos dizem ser mais completo.

Essa versão mais atual do firmware do WOG 212, que pode ser baixado diretamente do site da Intelbras, está excelente.

Abraço.

----------


## melorf

> Pessoal, estou com um problema com um equipamento, esses dias resolvi comprar uma CPE Intelbras WOG 212, por ser bem prática e compacta, porém me arrependi. Sua interface é bem simples e de fácil configuração, mas não sei oque acontece porque não consigo conectar no meu ap nem a pau. A casa do cliente fica a no máximo 2 km de minha torre sem nenhuma barreira física entre elas, fui em alinhamento de antena e não passa de 50%. Uso em minha torre painéis setoriais aquarios com uma rb 433ah. Se alguém já teve algum problema semelhante com esse equipamento por favor me dê alguma dica, pois já estou com vontade de jogar ele no lixo.
> Obrigado a todos desde já.



Estou com problemas também com a Wog 212, pois a Intelbrás diz nos manuais que o equipamento faz tudo, desde ap cliente, ap roteador, ap bridge, etc, mas na hora trava. Funciona alguns minutos e simplesmente para. Entramos em contato com a Intelbrás e eles não lhe dão atenção. Tem uma velocidade boa, mas quando trava, adeus, só reiniciando, ou mesmo desligando na força.
E outra coisa é que se for no modo ap router, tem que desligar mesmo a energia, pois fica sem acesso mesmo. Na condição de ap bridge, pelo menos se conecta via lan e vc consegue reiniciar o equipamento, mas em compensação a parte wireless fica travada sem conectar!! O que de fato causa este travamento neste equipamento????

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou com problemas também com a Wog 212, pois a Intelbrás diz nos manuais que o equipamento faz tudo, desde ap cliente, ap roteador, ap bridge, etc, mas na hora trava. Funciona alguns minutos e simplesmente para. Entramos em contato com a Intelbrás e eles não lhe dão atenção. Tem uma velocidade boa, mas quando trava, adeus, só reiniciando, ou mesmo desligando na força.
> E outra coisa é que se for no modo ap router, tem que desligar mesmo a energia, pois fica sem acesso mesmo. Na condição de ap bridge, pelo menos se conecta via lan e vc consegue reiniciar o equipamento, mas em compensação a parte wireless fica travada sem conectar!! O que de fato causa este travamento neste equipamento????


Você está usando o WOG212 como CPE ou AP? 
Se for como AP:
Quantos clientes estão conectados ao WOG212?
Quais equipamentos estão conectados ao WOG212?
Qual a distância entre o WOG212 e os Clientes?
Qual a versão de Firmware utilizada?

Vale lembrar que este equipamento é uma CPE e é utilizado geralmente como Cliente. 

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## melorf

> Você está usando o WOG212 como CPE ou AP? 
> Se for como AP:
> Quantos clientes estão conectados ao WOG212?
> Quais equipamentos estão conectados ao WOG212?
> Qual a distância entre o WOG212 e os Clientes?
> Qual a versão de Firmware utilizada?
> 
> Vale lembrar que este equipamento é uma CPE e é utilizado geralmente como Cliente. 
> 
> ...


Prezado (a)

Estamos usando como AP
A quantidade de clientes é algo entre 25 e 30 clientes por equipamento.
Os equipamentos que se conectam são smartphones, tablets ou notebooks.
A distância é de no máximo 60 metros.
A versão do firmware é a mais nova, no caso, a 1.03, disponível no site da própria intelbrás.

A questão de uso como AP foi orientação da própria revenda, ao mesmo tempo, nos manuais do próprio equipamento, ele possibilita este tipo de uso.

Outrossim, atualmente, a própria intelbrás tem mencionado esta informação de uso.

Att

Reinaldo

----------


## Poemander

Eu ainda uso dessas cpes como cliente e são excelentes, tenho em torno de 20 unidades em minha rede. Estou migrando para 5.8 e dá pena de trocar.

Já li relatos aqui no fórum sobre essas cpes dizendo que como cliente são ótimas, mas como ap, mesmo usando 2 unidades dela como PTP, a estabilidade fica comprometida. Apesar de existir a opção para ser usada como ap, não acho recomendável usá-la... entretanto, como cliente, não tenho do que reclamar.

Abraço.

----------


## xandaoeng

Pessoal, sei que o tópico é antigo! mas alguém dá notícias de como fazer flash nesses CPEs Macumbas da Intelbrás? Tô com 9 deles aqui, com firmware 1.03 que depois de uma queda de energia acendem os LEDs, resetam normalmente, aceitam ping no 10.0.0.10, mas não me deixam entrar no setup! Mandei pra autorizada e a resposta foi "não damos assistência em equipamentos com firmware de terceiros"... ahn? nunca mudei o firmware delas!
Concluindo:
1-) Assitência Intelbrás é osso... Má vontade é mato!
2-) Se tiver algum apaixonado por essas CPEs, tenho 9 pra servir de peso de papel aqui.
3-) TFTP nelas nem pensar!

Abs

----------


## berjon

Amigo essa cpe e muito boa porem da pau diteto os clientes nal conseguem conectar as vezes a rede aparece no wifi do celular e nao aparece nas antenas dos clientes, depois de muita briga com a intelbras que nunca resolveu o problema e essa dica serve a eles tambem, la em potencia o maximo e de 26 dbm se vc marcar essa opcao funcionara muito bem mais algumas horas depois a cpe da pau denovo a dica e deixe em 23 dbm e selecione potencia maxima.comigo funcionou muito bem.

----------


## xandaoeng

Parece que os problemas com essas cpes são infindáveis! Deve ser por isso que o preço delas subiu tanto lá no mercado livre! Justificar a dor de cabeça vendendo "tranquêra"! Rsrsrs 
Eu notei 2 coisas nessas cpes:
1- depois de alguns dias funcionando o PoE delas abre o bico, faça um teste com uma fonte de 12v/2A de boa qualidade e a diferença no desempenho será considerável! 
2- a noite, quando a temperatura cai, elas não dão tanto problema de travamento, será que não seria o caso de uns dissipadores, no chipset e na etapa de RF...

Aproveito para perguntar se alguém conhece ou usa esse "direct poe"
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...less-24ghz-_JM

abs

----------


## xandaoeng

Parece que os problemas com essas cpes são infindáveis! Deve ser por isso que o preço delas subiu tanto lá no mercado livre! Justificar a dor de cabeça vendendo "tranquêra"! Rsrsrs 
Eu notei 2 coisas nessas cpes:
1- depois de alguns dias funcionando o PoE delas abre o bico, faça um teste com uma fonte de 12v/2A de boa qualidade e a diferença no desempenho será considerável! 
2- a noite, quando a temperatura cai, elas não dão tanto problema de travamento, será que não seria o caso de uns dissipadores, no chipset e na etapa de RF...

Aproveito para perguntar se alguém conhece ou usa esse "direct poe"
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...less-24ghz-_JM

abs

----------


## rubem

> Parece que os problemas com essas cpes são infindáveis! Deve ser por isso que o preço delas subiu tanto lá no mercado livre! Justificar a dor de cabeça vendendo "tranquêra"! Rsrsrs 
> Eu notei 2 coisas nessas cpes:
> 1- depois de alguns dias funcionando o PoE delas abre o bico, faça um teste com uma fonte de 12v/2A de boa qualidade e a diferença no desempenho será considerável! 
> 2- a noite, quando a temperatura cai, elas não dão tanto problema de travamento, será que não seria o caso de uns dissipadores, no chipset e na etapa de RF...
> 
> Aproveito para perguntar se alguém conhece ou usa esse "direct poe"
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...less-24ghz-_JM
> 
> abs


Essa questão de aquecimento pra mim é culpa do uso de potencia alta, pessoal acha que alta potencia fura parede ou resolve instalação mal-feita que não leva em conta zona de fresnel (Que em 2,4GHz é enorme), dá nisso, o chipset tem 12-18dBm apenas, o resto da potencia vem de amplificador, e amplificador gera mais consumo no VRM fora EMI rumo ao chipset.
Se colocar o chipset pra processar muita coisa, tipo datarate auto, ack-time auto, ele tem que trocar muito mais packets-probe do que se tivesse configuração toda fixa (Tudo manual, afinal setup existe pra ser configurado, se fosse pra deixar tudo no default não precisaria setup, ia economizar servidor http no sistema operacional).


Sobre esse link do ML, isso é tipo aquele fio por baixo de roteador Krazer, ligando o conector J4 até o jack RJ-45. Pode ser feito em absolutamente qualquer roteador, barato ou caro, não altera em nada durabilidade ou desempenho.

No TP-Link e Intelbras o negativo do RJ-45 e do jack J4 (Femea do plug P4) é unido, o que há no positivo é um diodo pra impedir que vá energia do P4 pro cabo de rede, é só curto-circuita esse diodo, ou inverter ele, ou soldar por cima da placa um fio, leva 30 segundos pra abrir qualquer roteadorzinho barato e fazer isso.

Não sei se precisa fonte 2A, os roteadores de mesa consomem uns 4W, a CPE uns 6W, então uma boa fonte 12V 1,5A serviria, muuuuito melhor que fonte de corrente alta é ter fonte de baixo ripple (Extremo da bobeira é fonte 12V 10A alimentando RB ou roteador comum, que consomem quando muito 10W, consumo baixo também faz fonte gerar ripple, o consumo ideal é de 30 a 70% da capacidade da fonte, acima ou abaixo disso gera ripple demais).

Nos TP-Links como o da foto tem 2 diodos, algo tipo D5 e D6, ou D6 e D7, ficam logo na frente do jack J4, um vem do jack J4 e outro vem no RJ-45, é só seguir a trilha, bem simples curto-circuitar ou inverter ele.
Sobre o fato desses AP's TP-Link virem com fonte 9V, mas essa gambiarra usar 12V: Tranquilo!
O CI que atua como VRM é o MC34063, que é um conversor dc-dc step-down com entrada de 3 a 40V, na prática a tensão-limite nesses AP's é o capacitor de filtragem na entrada, de 16V 470uF geralmente. Capacitor de 16V não quer dizer funcionar direito com 16V, o ideal é uma margem de segurança bem grande, pra sistema 12V seria bom capacitor de 25V, então com o capacitor original esse AP deve dar pau em uns 5 ou 6 anos, pois a ESR e capacitancia desses capacitores sempre alimentados por 12V vai secando eles. Mas tá bom, CPE que passa 5 ou 6 anos sem queimar lan em tempestade acho que não é tão comum.

(No caso de produto tipo os roteadores Intelbras que já tem fonte 12V isso daria uma durabilidade um pouco maior, fazer isso de ligar P4 com RJ45 num WRN-150 de R$ 60 é tranquilo, ajuda o cliente a não se embananar com muitos conectores (O AP só tem 1 (UMA) porta ethernet, e um jack J4, se o cliente conseguir errar ele merece apanhar muito, muito!). "Ah, mas vai ficar sem porta ethernet". Bom, é com pesar que informo que mais de 80% dos produtos com navegadores hoje não dependem mais de porta ethernet, são smartphones, tablets e notebooks. Tá raro achar usuário com desktop em casa que precisa ethernet)

----------


## xandaoeng

> Essa questão de aquecimento pra mim é culpa do uso de potencia alta, pessoal acha que alta potencia fura parede ou resolve instalação mal-feita que não leva em conta zona de fresnel (Que em 2,4GHz é enorme), dá nisso, o chipset tem 12-18dBm apenas, o resto da potencia vem de amplificador, e amplificador gera mais consumo no VRM fora EMI rumo ao chipset.
> Se colocar o chipset pra processar muita coisa, tipo datarate auto, ack-time auto, ele tem que trocar muito mais packets-probe do que se tivesse configuração toda fixa (Tudo manual, afinal setup existe pra ser configurado, se fosse pra deixar tudo no default não precisaria setup, ia economizar servidor http no sistema operacional).


Concordo em gênero, número e grau com o amigo rubem no que diz respeito as cpes da intelbras! 
Mas ainda questiono a acomodação da intelbras com relação a esses equipamentos, mesmo sendo equipamentos de baixo custo eles tem muitas falhas de projeto e de suporte também! 
Abra uma fonte de uma cpe dessas e você já começa a entender, não tem blinagem nenhuma (e o chopper dessas fontes chaveadas, aquele trafinho, trabalha a 500khz se não me engano), não tem um "choque" ou "indutor", nem antes e nem depois da retificação (dos diodos) pra evitar que o RF se propague, o capacitor é 470u/16V (já achei algumas com 470u/25v), é só travar uma ponta do Osciloscópio pra notar a disgrama que é! 
Essas "falhas de projeto da fonte" (e por isso falei da fonte de 2A de qualidade! não aquelas que usam um TL431 e um acoplador ótico que serve tão somente pra controlar o nível de oscilação do trafinho ou "chopper" e establizar a tensão na saída, mas as desenhadas, elaboradas, que controlam a corrente, a tensão, fazem um "phase shift" pra ajudar a diminuir o ripple, essas sim, pode usar a de 10A pra alimentar carga de 1A que o ripple é praticamente desconsiderável) somadas ao cabo de par metálicos exposto as interferências diversas (emissoras de rádio, tv, outros roteadores....) existentes no espectro (a maioria do pessoal usa cat5 sem blindagem, inclusive por recomendação do fabricante, e com pelo menos uns 15m) jogam um tanto de ruído lá dentro da CPE e esse ruído é também amplificado/processado pelo estágio de RF delas, esses estágios trabalham com transistores FETs (e trazendo aqui um comparativo, trabalho com manutenção de rádios da YAESU onde todos os estágios são blindados, aterrados, tem "choques" de RF ou indutores em todas as interconexões, isso sem contar no tanto de capacitor de desacoplamento, que ao invés de usar um de 1uF por exemplo, eles usam 10 de 100nF espalhados pela placa, pra desacoplar qualquer eventual ruído em pontos estratégicos) e quando possuem (nas primeiras wog212 não tinha blindagem nenhuma) uma blindagem, ela é mínima, só de um lado da placa e genérica pra o circuito todo, boa parte do aquecimento se deve a isso e ao fato de usar elas na potência mais alta possível, achando que alta potência fura parede, como o colega colocou anteriormente, essa potência não é totalmente dissipada pelas antenas e como o circuito não tem blindagem (suficiente) acaba se embananando e superaquecendo.
Tenta fazer um link entre duas dessas cpes wog212 ou wom5000 (pode ser inclusive a wa5210g da tplink) usando a antena interna, e você verá um fenômeno sobrenatural! O melhor nível de sinal nunca vai ser com uma alinhada com a outra, e sim com uma de "banda" ou "de ladinho" pra outra!

Quanto ao link do mercado livre, agradeço pela colocação, e conheço bem a gambiarra do fio por baixo do roteador pra ligar o +b nas portas rj45, pra te ser sincero nunca fiz dessa forma (sempre procurava as trilhas dos pinos 7 e 8, geralmente tinha um capacitor smd entre elas e o terra, dali eu fazia o jumpre pro jack p4), sempre optei pelos roteadores que tinham o diodo invertido, e colocava no lugar dele um indutor, rompia a trilha que alimentava o router (a do regulador) e colocava ali dois ou três diodos 1N4007 em série (cada diodo dá uma queda de 0,6V) e ao invés dos 9V do router eu entregava lá 10.2V, e mesmo assim trocava aquele capacitor (de antes do regulador só) de 470uF/16V pra 470uF ou mesmo 1000uF/25V e nunca tive problemas, tenho desses com uns 4 ou 5 anos rodando já, inclusive DIR-600 com DD-WRT.... Achei que alguma coisa tinha evoluído por isso fiquei interessado no "produito"! rsrsrsrs


Sem mais!
deixo meu 73 aos colegas!

----------


## rubem

Acho que nunca abri a fonte dos WOG212, botei todas em clientes e não lembro de problema nelas, da WA5210G eu até tenho queimada por aqui mas foi tudo por raio (E só não voltaram pro uso pela demora pra chegar componente).

Não sei se estou confundindo com as antenas da CPE Elsys 2N, mas lembro de ver antena em pcba cobreada comum de fibra servindo de refletor, aquilo dá uma atenuada de 10-15dBm, ai a latinha sobre a etapa de RF atenua mais 15-20dBm, e ao todo você tem atenuação só de 25-35dBm entre antena e etapa de RF, quem usa potencia em 20dBm terá 32dBm EIRP, com pouca atenuação vai ter ao redor do chipset no ar ainda muito sinal, bota 20dBm de perda em poucos centimetros de ar e você tem ao todo no maximo uns 50dBm de atenuação, com 32dBm EIRP isso significa chipset recebendo a -20dBm o que transmitiu, meio difícil esperar muito desempenho disso.

Só usar potencia baixa nesse caso não sei se resolve tudo, também precisar usar um datarate baixo que suporte um bit error rate grande, e ainda assim talvez tenha só 99,9% de trafego (1 pacote perdido a cada 100).

Usando assim (Com config. modesta) e sem esperar grandes desempenhos, eu sempre fui feliz com essas CPE's (Fonte eu sempre usei as mais em conta, 12V 1A de R$ 15, só em cliente com estabilizador ou nobreak (Que quando fecham reles pra supostamente "estabilizar" algo (Com 10ms de atraso, tempo que a eletricidade percorre quilometros)) que preciso alterar fonte colocando capacitor maior na saída (Aí aproveito e faço um filtro LC, com cap. de 1000uF pra cima, diodo e bobina).

Alias, essa questão da tensão do capacitor nem me incomoda mais tanto, passei os anos 90 ouvindo que pra 12V não pode usar cap. de 16V (E vendo muito cap. 16V estufado quando era usado com 12V), mas na época os capacitores eram muito piores, na época se media capacitancia tipo 1000uF a 80Hz, e a 800Hz baixava pra 400uF. Agora capacitor de baixa impedância tem valor nominal ainda a 120Hz, mas tem as melhores características de baixa impedância no datasheet justo a 100KHz.

Agora minha preocupação não é mais em cap. de tensão muito maior, agora é a sobrevivência a 105°C. Os baratos ainda tem só 1000h a 105°C, esses vão durar bem menos (E ter ripple maior, já que tem impedancia/ESR maior) que os que prometer 5000h a 105°C, e a diferença de preço pra reparo é mínima no todo do trabalho (10 comuns por US$ 0,99, 10 bons por US$ 1,99), a diferença de ripple no osciloscópio entre cap. de 0,1 ohm é enorme comparado aos de 0,03 ohm, se a gente não pode acrescentar blindagem, filtro LC, ou mecher no software, nos capacitores dá pra caprichar, e tenho visto muita melhoria com comp. bons.
(Panasonic, Rubycon, Nichicom/Chemicon, Sanyo...)

----------


## xandaoeng

> Usando assim (Com config. modesta) e sem esperar grandes desempenhos, eu sempre fui feliz com essas CPE's (Fonte eu sempre usei as mais em conta, 12V 1A de R$ 15, só em cliente com estabilizador ou nobreak (Que quando fecham reles pra supostamente "estabilizar" algo (Com 10ms de atraso, tempo que a eletricidade percorre quilometros)) que preciso alterar fonte colocando capacitor maior na saída (Aí aproveito e faço um filtro LC, com cap. de 1000uF pra cima, diodo e bobina).


Eu até hoje só tive sucesso usando essas cpes como cliente/bridge!
Já até fiz uns testes com uma setorial da ideal, onde eu saquei a placa de uma wa5210g (tplink) e preguei ela na traseira do painel, dentro de uma caixa de "aluzinco" (feita no funileiro), aproveitei o conector N de um bullet e fiz as devidas (gambiarras) adaptações pra ligar no painel! funciona infinitamente melhor, aliás, funciona! rsrsrsrsrs só que dá um trabalho danado pra fazer... 

Ps. Esse drama dos capacitores de 85 ou 105 graus eu comecei a experimentar com CISCO, e depois com os DLINK, há uns anos atrás... porta travando, lentidão, reiniciando sozinhos, principalmente os CISCO ISR que perdiam a conexão da porta CONSOLE....

----------


## TarcisoDouglas

Boa Tarde a todos, estou com o mesmo problema, quero colocar a firmware da tp link no wog 212, alguem pode nos ajudar ?

----------


## xandaoeng

> Boa Tarde a todos, estou com o mesmo problema, quero colocar a firmware da tp link no wog 212, alguem pode nos ajudar ?


Só é possível se tiver o "dump" (cópia da memória original) de um tplink com o mesmo tamanho da memória da sua wog212 (2mb, 4mb, ou 8mb) caso contrário pode desistir, a intelbras removeu tftp, telnet e ssh do firmware deles! ou seja! morre intelbras ou saca a memória do circuito e faz um flash com outro firmware! 

Att
XANDAO

----------


## TarcisoDouglas

vlw xandaoeng muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento!!

----------


## xandaoeng

> vlw xandaoeng muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento!!


Em alguns post atrás eu compartilhei os arquivos de "dump" com 2mb e 4mb... Caso tenha um gravador de eeprom... Saca a memória da wog212, apaga e grava o dump da tplink, solda devolta... E estarás liberto! Rsrsrsrs

Abs 
Alexandre

----------


## TarcisoDouglas

mais uma vez muito obrigado pela ajuda!!! não tenho o gravador de eprom, mas nos final das contas acabei achando um jeito de fazer o que eu queria com a fimware da intelbras mesmo, mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda!

----------

